# moving to mexico



## mugwump (May 25, 2014)

Hello, I´m a ****** who´s headed to mexico. I´ve been living in Nicaragua for 5-6 yrs. now. time for a change. kinda lost on where to head. all help will be gratefully accepted. I survive on $1066 S.S. disability pension. I am used to living on the margins. I eat one modest meal a day, drink beer and relax. To get to my questions; can I find a modest apt. around Guadalajara, Ciudad Obregon, San Quintin or Ensenada for around $200 per mo.? Safe barrios o.k. Time is of the essence as I´ve given my notice to present landlord. Got to be on a Mexico bound plane by Aug. 7. I have family in southern Cal. and want to be closer to them. Desperately hoping some kind heart in Mexico will soon reply with some guidance. My choice of cities is relatively open. Thank you sooo much, Tim.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

mugwump said:


> Hello, I´m a ****** who´s headed to mexico. I´ve been living in Nicaragua for 5-6 yrs. now. time for a change. kinda lost on where to head. all help will be gratefully accepted. I survive on $1066 S.S. disability pension. I am used to living on the margins. I eat one modest meal a day, drink beer and relax. To get to my questions; can I find a modest apt. around Guadalajara, Ciudad Obregon, San Quintin or Ensenada for around $200 per mo.? Safe barrios o.k. Time is of the essence as I´ve given my notice to present landlord. Got to be on a Mexico bound plane by Aug. 7. I have family in southern Cal. and want to be closer to them. Desperately hoping some kind heart in Mexico will soon reply with some guidance. My choice of cities is relatively open. Thank you sooo much, Tim.


Just moved your post to the Mexico Forum.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Tim, you should be aware that your disability income won't be enough to qualify for a residence visa in Mexico. As things stand now, you need to present proof of at least $1900 a month US to qualify.


----------



## Meritorious-MasoMenos (Apr 17, 2014)

Isla Verde said:


> Tim, you should be aware that your disability income won't be enough to qualify for a residence visa in Mexico. As things stand now, you need to present proof of at least $1900 a month US to qualify.


Isla Verde is right, Tim. Don't give up your Nicaraguan residency. However, it's certainly possible to live in Mexico on your budget, as millions of Mexicans do it. I don't think you'd be reduced to the Mexican peasant food of tortillas and salt, but it probably won't be as good as your Nica lifestyle. The expense of heading to the U.S. border on visa runs will have to be included in your budget, which you want to do anyway because of your family in the U.S. West. The smaller the city, away from a beach, the cheaper the overall rent usually is, if that's any help.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Meritorious-MasoMenos said:


> Isla Verde is right, Tim. Don't give up your Nicaraguan residency. However, it's certainly possible to live in Mexico on your budget, as millions of Mexicans do it. I don't think you'd be reduced to the Mexican peasant food of tortillas and salt, but it probably won't be as good as your Nica lifestyle.


M-MM means well, I'm sure, with this comment, but the fact that many Mexicans live on a lot less than Tim's disability check has little to do with even a modest expat lifestyle in Mexico. Mexicans tend to live in large family groups, which helps a lot with meeting daily expenses, especially rent.


----------



## Meritorious-MasoMenos (Apr 17, 2014)

Isla Verde said:


> M-MM means well, I'm sure, with this comment, but the fact that many Mexicans live on a lot less than Tim's disability check has little to do with even a modest expat lifestyle in Mexico. Mexicans tend to live in large family groups, which helps a lot with meeting daily expenses, especially rent.


Very true, but that doesn't change the fact that he can live in Mexico, in a smaller city, or even in a town, on $1,000 a year.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Meritorious-MasoMenos said:


> Very true, but that doesn't change the fact that he can live in Mexico, in a smaller city, or even in a town, on $1,000 a year.


I think you meant "$1000 a month". 

I agree, it is easy to live in Mexico on less than $1066 usd (= $14,000 mxn)/month as long as you are willing to have a fairly modest life style. In fact there are currently about 70 Peace Corps volunteers living in Mexico on less than $10,000 pesos a month and none of them are living in shacks without running water or electricity.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

Isla Verde said:


> M-MM means well, I'm sure, with this comment, but the fact that many Mexicans live on a lot less than Tim's disability check has little to do with even a modest expat lifestyle in Mexico. Mexicans tend to live in large family groups, which helps a lot with meeting daily expenses, especially rent.


I don´t know anyone over 30 that pays rent or a mortage in my travels except 2 divorced friends rent, their ex wives don´t as they got the paid off houses.

It is a new deal that people rent or get mortages except some profesionals just starting out it appears. Some I know bought URBIVILLA houses on credit but paid them off fast as they are cheap, small and on tiny lots.

I do presume there are many that do rent but don´t know many. Home ownership seems to be the top priority in decades past for most people that are married even if living at the parents or inlaws while saving to buy something in the furture.

Being that house and apartment prices have been rising in some áreas this might change it or has changed it already. I don´t know.

It appears more rent in tourist zones more that other áreas. Here some profesionals rent because their job moves them here but I presume they own a home somewhere else.

Many people I know in their 50s or 60s own a couple of more houses that they rent. [retirement plan]


----------



## Meritorious-MasoMenos (Apr 17, 2014)

TundraGreen said:


> I think you meant "$1000 a month".
> 
> I agree, it is easy to live in Mexico on less than $1066 usd (= $14,000 mxn)/month as long as you are willing to have a fairly modest life style. In fact there are currently about 70 Peace Corps volunteers living in Mexico on less than $10,000 pesos a month and none of them are living in shacks without running water or electricity.


Right, $1,000 a month. Thanks for catching.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

AlanMexicali said:


> I don´t know anyone over 30 that pays rent or a mortage in my travels except 2 divorced friends rent, their ex wives don´t as they got the paid off houses.
> 
> It is a new deal that people rent or get mortages except some profesionals just starting out it appears. Some I know bought URBIVILLA houses on credit but paid them off fast as they are cheap, small and on tiny lots.
> 
> ...


I am not sure what this message is getting at. Nearly all of the foreigners from North of the Border than I know in Mexico are renting. I am almost the the only one I know that owns the house they live in.

Maybe it doesn't mean anything more than just that we know different kinds of people.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Home ownership by expats is high in the Lake Chapala area. If you plan to stay in Mexico for many years, or forever, ownership has many advantages and the security of knowing you cannot be forced to move out, or have the rent raised frequently. You are also in control of maintenance, without having to beg and wait.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> I am not sure what this message is getting at. Nearly all of the foreigners from North of the Border than I know in Mexico are renting. I am almost the the only one I know that owns the house they live in.
> 
> Maybe it doesn't mean anything more than just that we know different kinds of people.


I think that Alan was referring to Mexicans, not expats.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

Isla Verde said:


> I think that Alan was referring to Mexicans, not expats.


Yes I was. I only know 1 Expat that lives here and the 4 I knew in Mexicali 2 left there 4 years ago.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Isla Verde said:


> I think that Alan was referring to Mexicans, not expats.


That makes more sense.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

TundraGreen said:


> I think you meant "$1000 a month".
> 
> I agree, it is easy to live in Mexico on less than $1066 usd (= $14,000 mxn)/month as long as you are willing to have a fairly modest life style.


I now feel that I've been cheating myself as I live on 1,000 usd a month. Of course, it could be less considering I pay for a private doctor and my medications. I managed to buy a new car five years ago, travel to the US and places in Mexico. My diet is far from tortillas and salt. 

For me, the key is rent since I pay only 1,200 pesos a month for a two room apartment with running water, and 729 pesos for cable TV and Internet. 

What is a "fairy modest life style?"


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

In Ajijic, Jalisco and San Cristóbal de Las Casas, Chiapas where we maintain residences we own, many people we know rent and that includes Mexican nationals as well as foreigners. You could maintain a decent if frugal life in either place on the equivalent of $1,066USD a month. You could easily rent a modest dwelling in either city for the equivalent of $200USD a month and I promise you you can live , especially in San Cristóbal, easily on your remaining equivalent of $866USD a month sustaining yourself on nourishing and quite delicious food purchased at places such as the huge indigenous market in San Criatóbal. Proper food would cost you more in Ajijic but even there you could pull it off. Utility bills would be modest in both places with mild climates as absolutely no air conditioning and Little or no heating in your home would be required and, as with so many Mexican families, you might find a few light bulbs hanging from the ceiling to be sufficient for lighting. You might even want to open a savngs account at a local bank with your surplus cash or go out and get drunk on the beach (Ajijic) or in the woods (Chiapas) on occasion.

Getting out of Central America seems to be a good idea these days. If you move to Chiapas, you will not only be living in, perhaps, the most beautiful part of Mexcio which used to be part of Guatemala, but you will be close to the borders with Guatemala and Belize so, even if you don´t qualify for a Mexican residency visa, you can easily head out of Mexico for three days or so every six months and come back as a tourist. Just learn to use the right crossing point and realice the value of the "Little Bite".


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

joaquinx said:


> What is a "fairy modest life style?"


 I guess a fairy modest life style means you eat like a fairy. And I suppose fairies, elves and sprites eat even less than birds.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> I guess a fairy modest life style means you eat like a fairy. And I suppose fairies, elves and sprites eat even less than birds.


Thanks for my giggle of the day .


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

TundraGreen said:


> I guess a fairy modest life style means you eat like a fairy. And I suppose fairies, elves and sprites eat even less than birds.


You could really eat cheaply on that life style. :bolt:


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

joaquinx said:


> I´´
> ´...What is a "fairy modest life style?"



That reminds me of an advertisement on the wall of a gay bar I used to occasionally drink in in San Francisco distributed by the company running the Sausalito ferry from San Francisco´s Fisherman´s Wharf to the charming little town of Sausalito across the Golden Gate and back. Their slogan was, "Take a Ferry to Sausalita and Take a Fairy Home". 

In those days, a "fairy modest life style" meant living in the Avenues and driving one´s Hyundai down to Castro Street for a quick cruise.


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

Some typos are to be celebrated. This one was a winner!

But maybe if the "fairy godmother" visits with food baskets, it would also work.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

lagoloo said:


> Some typos are to be celebrated. This one was a winner!
> 
> But maybe if the "fairy godmother" visits with food baskets, it would also work.


After eating whie using the computer, I noticed that I am having troube with the "" key. I wanted to type fairy, but it came out as fairy. It's either some potato chip residue or bacon. It was good that I wasn't eating asagna or tortias. Thank you or understanding.


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

Amigo, I think you should quit typing while you're only this far behind!!


----------



## Lilly789 (Jul 21, 2014)

It's kind of strange to me to see people suggesting that $1000 USD per month is not enough to live in Mexico. Maybe not if you want to live on the beach. But I have lived at times on 7 or 8 hundred USD or LESS and I eat well and live well. Right now I am staying at a hostel in Guadalajara, Jalisco until I find a cheap place. I pay 1,500 pesos (less than 140 USD per month) and all the bills are paid except for my food. I go out to the movies, and do whatever I want because I found a group living situation that is less costly. It would cost less than $300 USD to stay at this hostal for two months while you saved and found a place that meets all your needs. Learn the language if you don't already know it and suddenly things become a lot cheaper! Good luck!!


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Lilly789 said:


> It's kind of strange to me to see people suggesting that $1000 USD per month is not enough to live in Mexico. Maybe not if you want to live on the beach. But I have lived at times on 7 or 8 hundred USD or LESS and I eat well and live well. Right now I am staying at a hostel in Guadalajara, Jalisco until I find a cheap place. I pay 1,500 pesos (less than 140 USD per month) and all the bills are paid except for my food. I go out to the movies, and do whatever I want because I found a group living situation that is less costly. It would cost less than $300 USD to stay at this hostal for two months while you saved and found a place that meets all your needs. Learn the language if you don't already know it and suddenly things become a lot cheaper! Good luck!!


If you're happy living in a hostel for a couple of months while looking for a permanent place to live, that's great, but the last time I did that was in London in 1974, when I was in my late twenties. I wouldn't want to do that again, except for a very short stay while on vacation somewhere, but that's just me  .


----------



## Meritorious-MasoMenos (Apr 17, 2014)

The OP started this thread seeking info on whether he could live in Mexico on $1,000 plus a month. Lilly was giving advice that it's very possible. The OP said he is used to living a very simple life. Therefore, thanks, Lilly, you gave very good advice to the poster. Up to him how he uses it. But also, you're only living in the hostel while you seek an apartment that fits into your much less than $1,000 monthly budget. Please keep us up to date, Lilly, when you find that apartment, what it has, doesn't have, how much, what extras you must pay for utilities, cable, etc. Thanks.


----------



## Lilly789 (Jul 21, 2014)

Isla Verde said:


> If you're happy living in a hostel for a couple of months while looking for a permanent place to live, that's great, but the last time I did that was in London in 1974, when I was in my late twenties. I wouldn't want to do that again, except for a very short stay while on vacation somewhere, but that's just me  .


Very true Isla Verde!! It is definitely not for everyone and you must be flexible. That being said, this hostal is really more like a big house with shared rooms-feels very much like a group of friends or a family living here. 

I am enjoying the sense of community and the growing experience but it is not for everyone-that is for sure!


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Isla Verde said:


> If you're happy living in a hostel for a couple of months while looking for a permanent place to live, that's great, but the last time I did that was in London in 1974, when I was in my late twenties. I wouldn't want to do that again, except for a very short stay while on vacation somewhere, but that's just me  .


Why not? I stay in hostels two or three times a year. You can get a private room if you want, the ambiance is great, they always have a kitchen and dining area you can use if you want. They give you much more for your money than hotels.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

TO each itss own, I live that way in the 60´s and I have no intention of going back.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

citlali said:


> TO each itss own, I live that way in the 60´s and I have no intention of going back.


Maybe I won't want to either when I grow up, but I am in no hurry. To grow up that is.


----------

